

Has technology lost its magic? - yankcrime
http://dischord.org/blog/2010/10/26/pump-up-the-volume/

======
Yaggo
I wouldn't say so. I use daily a hand-held device capable of browsing a media
library of hundred of millions items and reaching about 1/5 of human
population anytime, almost anywhere. That wasn't possible just a decade or two
ago. It keeps fascinating me!

(This being said, I was born and mostly grew up before the era of ubiquitous
internet. Would be nice to hear opinions from post-1990 generations.)

